# germany doc wats is required



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

wat doc do i need to travel in germany with mh i know in the truck i need a vinutte any one know


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Shuggy

Apart from having all your driving and vehicle dosc with you, you will need an "Unveltzone sticker" to go into the major towns but that all. They are obtainable from most car dealers

Take your log book and MOT in and say

"Guten Tag"
"Ich bin englander"

"verkauen zee das Unvelzone plackett bittter"

costs about 6 euro

Place in Bottom of windcreen

Phill


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

"Place in Bottom of windcreen"

That's the drivers side in a right hand drive vehicle :wink:


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

You only need an Umwelt Plakette if you are actually driving into the city centre of some cities and towns in Germany. If you are camping near to a city there is usually a bus of some other transport to the city centre or a good Park and Ride. If you wish to get the Plakette you can apply before you go details on website in my signature below.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Checking on ferry prices for northern Spain is a long way from Germany

tony


----------

